# uti????



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey everyone!!! Ellie is almost 3months!!! Im pretty concerned or nutty. But she is peeing in the house, bed, crate. And we take her out she pees more. Could this be a uti??? I know shes still a baby. Butt, any advice


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes! Classic symptoms of a UTI are excessive urination in small amounts and they can't hold their pee. Take her to a vet ASAP and some antibiotics should clear it up in no time.


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok. Thats wut i thought. Is another sugn. Strong pee odor. ... ill get her there


----------

